# The good the bad and the ugly



## easyrider (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 2, 2022)

Seeing it at the cinema when it came out (having previously seen the two others) what immediately struck me is the relentless boom boom boom bombom 4/4 beat and how he keeps everything going over it.

It's a tremendous piece in every way.


----------

